
Ketogenic Diet Reduces Midlife Mortality and Improves Memory in Aging Mice - dtawfik1
http://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131(17)30489-8
======
justboxing
I have a hard time reading and comprehending scientific study reports.

ELIA5 anyone? or atleast a TL;DR ? Thanks.

